# 67 gto auto



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

In the middle of welding new floors and trunk of my 67 gto and was wondering if anyone had ever seen a 67 gto sports coop with an 3 speed on the column? I got all the paper work back from pmd and all it said was automatic. when I took the floor out there was no sign of a console. So far it is matching numbers. Thanks Jim


----------

